# Грыжи межпозвонковых дисков, системный подход



## mailfort (5 Дек 2019)

Хороший разбор с картинками и объяснениями про грыжи дисков
https://radiographia.info/article/gryzhi-mezhpozvonochnykh-diskov


----------

